# Hey!



## HelloKitty

Hi @ all!

My name is Melanie, I´m 23 years old and I´m from Germany.

I have mantids since one year...I started with Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii and now, my stock consists of:

Chloroharpax modesta

Deroplatys desiccata

Deroplatys lobata

Eremiaphila spec.

Hymenopus coronatus

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii

Soon, there will be

Polyspilota aeruginosa

Blepharopsis mendica

I hope that we have a nice time together


----------



## robo mantis

welcome you will love it here


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Welcome!


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome, Melanie!


----------



## Rory

Hello


----------



## Ian

Hey Melanie, welcome to the forum


----------



## HelloKitty

Thank you all for this nice and friendly welcome!!!


----------



## Sparky

Hello Kitty


----------



## Black*Fox

> Hello Kitty


No! It's Hello, HelloKitty!

But any way, welcome!


----------



## Sparky

i knew that :roll:


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile

Hello Germany, welcome from Ohio


----------



## Deutschherper

Glad to have you here.


----------



## HelloKitty

@ Sparky

I know what you´ve meant :wink:

It seems that the "population" of Germans gets bigger :lol:


----------



## Asa

And we say 'hey'!!

Hey!


----------

